# ******* word of the year... NEW POLL ADDED



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Obama...I BOUGHT ME A CASE OF BEER AND DRANK IT OBAMA SELF!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*

I think this post needs a survey linked...which 2 UWN members most resemble these ********? :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*

fixed blade and his other brother fixed blade?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*

Ok...who's been takun pictures at mah family reunion? That thar is uncle Billybob and cousin Leroy.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*

Hey I represent that, I mean resent that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*

I think that is FatBass and coyoteslayer. :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*




proutdoors said:


> I think that is FatBass and coyoteslayer. :shock:


 -O|o- -O|o- -O|o-

You're a bad man.......... Pro


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*



> Here's pro and Trooper:


Thanks Fatbass......just..thanks.. _/O _/O


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*

OOPS! :shock: I,m outta here. :lol:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*

OMH bass that is funny!! :lol:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*



fatbass said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I think that is FatBass and coyoteslayer. :shock:
> ...


I don't think I have EVER been this disturbed. :shock: :shock: -)O(-


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*



Artoxx said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


+1...UH, why do you have a pic like that anyway fatbass?

I was thinking the two were Candy and her sister :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

By popular demand, I added a poll...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*



fatbass said:


> REPETER said:
> 
> 
> > +1...UH, why do you have a pic like that anyway fatbass?..
> ...


Now I know why you are opposed to the government having access to your computer files. Sicko!  -)O(-


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You disappoint me Pro. I was expecting this response from you:

*GAY!!*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: ******* word of the year...*



fatbass said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know why you are opposed to the government having access to your computer files. Sicko!  -)O(-
> ...


GAY! How's that NHS? :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That's better! :mrgreen:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice poll, 

wait-NibbleNuts is Janitor? things are making much more sense now.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just want to thank everyone who voted for me. Looks like all my hard work is finally paying off.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The dude in the blue shirt has the winning body like me, but sadly he has much to much hair under that hat to be me. LOL! :mrgreen:


----------

